
Self Driving Cars Still Don’t Know How to See - wskinner
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/uber-self-driving-fatality-arizona/556001/?single_page=true
======
cromwellian
The article starts off reasonable but then seems to veer off into
unsupportable assertions about human reaction times when presented with danger
and how self driving cars will kill more people.

And some of the comments about processing power seem at odds with Waymo videos
showing it tracking all objects in the scene and making predictions, even non-
moving ones, such as emergency vehicles on the side of the road.

------
jsjohnst
This shouldn't be shocking to anyone. Computers still can't consistently
identify a banana when it's the only thing in the picture, despite the fact
that a small child could with perfect accuracy.

While the human brain is rather slow on response time, it's pattern
recognition is still far superior to even the best algorithms we have today.

~~~
Bjartr
It's actually been a few years since computers can outperform humans in image
classification. Look into the imagenet competitions since 2015 for more
details.

~~~
fenwick67
This may be true with large datasets, but with small datasets it's no contest.
I don't have to show a kid a thousand slightly diffferent bananas in different
environments to teach them what a banana is.

~~~
vokep
Maybe not a thousand, but the kid also has a wealth of understanding of
greater concepts which the banana fits into even if never seen before. When
there is such fundamentally different architecture of learning its kind of
absurd to compare, at least to take such a comparison seriously. When AI can
build a full world model then we'll be somewhere, I think reasoning is a
dependency of that. We don't require thousands of examples of an object to be
able to recognize it partially because we aren't learning from scratch. You're
able to look at a banana for the first time ever and automatically fit it into
many already known classes (object, edible, yellow, elongated shape) based on
reasoning about it vs past experience, so the new information learned to make
it permanently recognizable is very small.

------
clnhlzmn
It seems like the article is ignoring the countless pedestrians that have been
killed by human drivers. Obviously self driving cars will make some mistakes,
but I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that self driving cars already have a
much better safety record than human drivers even with the as yet unsolved
problems.

